# No Lodging SUV camping at resort



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Make sure you've clothing and sleeping bags enough to cope with the cold - you don't want to be sleeping with the engine running. I've slept in a car but never in the mountains during winter. I did leave my boots in the car once and they were frozen in the morning.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> you don't want to be sleeping with the engine running.


This. Pee bottle, munchables, small candle, headlamp, jumper cables.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> I had an idea to stay overnight at the ski resort with my 7 year old son. I would like to stay in our SUV overnight. My son and I think this is a cool thing. I would lay the seats down and use sleeping bags. My SUV has TVs in it. My wife thinks this is dangerous. Any advise?


IMO, I wouldn't car camp in the winter. Sounds like a cool idea... but your kid might drive you nuts... not to mention space.... heat....

you have a TV.... then you need a deep cycle battery so you don't drain the battery... 

idling for heat and TV is illegal in many states and jurisdictions

I would find lodging instead.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> I did leave my boots in the car once and they were frozen in the morning.


This is a very important thing to note...unless you are going to have a heater, you may be warm in a sleeping bag, but all your gear will be cooooold. 

I have done this and if the resort has spaces that have plug ins....you are gold, just buy a $20 heater and plug it in, that should keep you and your stuff warm.

But if there is one thing that kill you its being freezing cold and not having a back up. Oh and carbon monoxide if you are dumB enough to run your engine all night.

maybe rent a small RV?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Fuck the naysayers.......its not rocket science. Books to read, tablet, son's toys. Bootliners in your bag. Start the vehicle in the morning to warm everything up. You're making lifelong memories and potentially a lifelong boardin' bum.


----------



## totalsiib (Oct 9, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> Fuck the naysayers.......its not rocket science. Books to read, tablet, son's toys. Bootliners in your bag. Start the vehicle in the morning to warm everything up. You're making lifelong memories and potentially a lifelong boardin' bum.


+1 It's going to be a miserable night but it will be an experience you and your son won't forget.
-Make sure those sleeping bags are warm.
-Headlamp is an essential item, but keep light discipline; don't let other people/cops know you will be sleeping in the vehicle
-water & beef jerky


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

At my local resort we have to be self sufficient with our shit. So I take my luggable loo even though there are restrooms 24 hours for tv campers. Do it, save money it's an adventure.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Keep the engine off at night, don't want to suffocate. I'd crack the window just a hair. Lets some of the moisture from breathing escape.

I've found that above 15 degrees or so body heat will keep me warm enough in the cab that I hardly need a bag. You're lucky to have an SUV, backseat in an extended cab pickup isn't the most comfortable. :hairy:


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas. I am getting more confidence in doing this. Where would you all suggest parking?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

jamesdthomas2 said:


> Thanks for all the ideas. I am getting more confidence in doing this. Where would you all suggest parking?


Wherever you won't block the plows.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

DO IT! Introduce your son to the dirtbag steez....thus a good beginning to being resorceful...so when he is 16 he will know how to do up snow party life. As other's have noted carbon monoxide, cracking a window for moisture, a pee bottle and the parking/snowplow thing.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I would do it, but I am used to camping and backpacking and have been doing it for many years. Need some good cold weather sleeping bags and good thermals. You can get zero degree bags or maybe even -20f bags for under $100 a piece. Crack a window like others said, pee bottle, don't run the engine...etc--basically just use common sense. My bro has a slide in rv for his truck and we have slept in that a few times with no heat during snowstorms...we drove up to the mountains one time in a big storm and it dumped about 42"...we dug out a spot for a campfire and we were about the only ones up there, it was awesome. But this was at a resort where they have an actual campground and slopes right up the road.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I've done this on occasion, without kids though. The biggest lesson learned - don't use an air mattress in the winter, it gets too cold. Stuff some chemical warmers in your socks, etc. Invest in a good cold weather bag as well.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Call the ski area and ask. You may have to talk to several people. Shit ask on here.........tell us where.......maybe someone knows.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Just did this sunday night in my honda element, couple notes
-two sleeping bags a person if you can, makes it so much comfier
-remote start really helps, get heat 20 mins at a time if it gets super cold 
-tea cup candles in an old salsa jar really helps keep temps around 30's-40's inside the car
-liter size pee bottle, you wil be shocked how much you can pee out if ur hydrated
Have fun and good luck!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I've also done this once in winter at a ski town in CO but was solo (I don't think I would want to do it with 2 people in that situation): did not run the engine, used two sleeping bags, kept one window cracked, got up and out of the parking lot very early (was impossible to sleep in anyway), had breakfast at McDonalds... 

I would not use the TV. Uses power and makes it harder to keep a low profile.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

We were car camping in the spring, not at a ski resort but a state park with a waterfall + cave we planned to hike to the next day, but got booted by patrol at 11pm. Turned out camping, even car camping, was not allowed until after April 15th. It sucks being 2 hours asleep with a wine buzz in unknown area trying to figure out where to go, all while patrol is following you.

Moral of the story, have a backup destination in mind before hand in case you get booted out.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

haha, that reminds me. We got booted out of Zion National park in the middle of the night for sleeping in the car. Had to go sleep somewhere else- found a dirt road, parked there, then got woken up, turns out we were on a $%&*% firing range. Van pulls up, several men get out with rifles- I am outa there...


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

If you're worried, you can always try it out at home (or somewhere local) first to make sure you've got your system down.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

deagol said:


> haha, that reminds me. We got booted out of Zion National park in the middle of the night for sleeping in the car. Had to go sleep somewhere else- found a dirt road, parked there, then got woken up, turns out we were on a $%&*% firing range. Van pulls up, several men get out with rifles- I am outa there...



That's classic!

We had someone try to break into our car while car camping in the Appalachians


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We have slept in our vehicle a lot of times. No biggie as long as you know it wont be that comfortable, it will either be to cold/to hot, you wont sleep that much, you have some snacks/drinks close by, you could get messed with..... Before you pull a gun on the guy knocking on your windows/doors just make sure it isn't a cop/ranger.....

I actually keep full camping gear in my truck all the time just in case we are some place that we could get blocked off from the resort by a big storm(or if we are suck on the side of the road somewhere), I would rather sleep in the lot than not get a pow day the next day because we are blocked out by barricades.... I also keep a handgun with me about 95% of the time when I am on the road, the other 5% is when we leave the country and its seriously illegal.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't understand how people don't sweat to death with the super warm bags... I slept in the Safeway lot in Fraser once and just had my coat over me as a blanket. Great night other than all the lifties trying to sell me rocks. Would have sweat like crazy with more than that. I actually like sleeping on an air mattress when I sleep in the bed of the pickup so I don't get too hot. But sleeping under a bed cover sucks, I need a camper shell.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

what mojo said, also shove your clothes to the bottom of your sleeping bag


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Where are you Car-Camping? Jay Peak next week (-15 at night) or Kirkwood next month (28 at night)? This makes a huge difference. Car camping is good for a night or two, but I like a good shower at some point. Agreed with the windows and breath steam. Also, consider not eating southwestern or anything that tunes-up the bodily gas.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

kalev said:


> If you're worried, you can always try it out at home (or somewhere local) first to make sure you've got your system down.


THIS is excellent advice.


----------

